# info on ordering B9 Allroad



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

I am looking to order a 2017 Allroad in the coming months- just waiting for TDI court decision to be handed down on October 18th. 

I am looking at a Prestige, with Warm Weather Package, Driver Assistance, Inlay Gray Oak, Black interior, Full Paint finish, Tech package, Sport Package, Rear Side air bags, mud flaps. Florett Silver or Monsoon Gray (if someone convinces me that it doesn't show dirt).

Anyone else talking to a dealer yet about ordering?


----------



## Fantasiamon (Aug 10, 2013)

archrenov8 said:


> I am looking to order a 2017 Allroad in the coming months- just waiting for TDI court decision to be handed down on October 18th.
> 
> I am looking at a Prestige, with Warm Weather Package, Driver Assistance, Inlay Gray Oak, Black interior, Full Paint finish, Tech package, Sport Package, Rear Side air bags, mud flaps. Florett Silver or Monsoon Gray (if someone convinces me that it doesn't show dirt).
> 
> Anyone else talking to a dealer yet about ordering?


Hey man. I will be doing the same thing after VW takes away our poor TDI Sportwagens. I just stopped into an Audi dealer the other day to pick up a print out of he order sheet to review. They told me they expect their first floor model at the end of Oct. 

Brilliant Black Prestige 
Black Interior
Full Paint Finish of Cladding (wide body)
Sport Package
Cold Weather Package
Heated Front Seats (don't come with Cold Weather Package!?!?!?)
Rear Side Airbags
Delete Front License Plate Holder
All-Weather Floormats

I'm a little nervous about potentially owning the first model year of a vehicle, especially since the Allroad will be the first mode in the US with Quatro Ultra. That's why I might wait for a 2018. 

(No black optics option also a bummer.....)


----------

